# Wie kann ich in NASM präzise nur einen, oder zwei, .... BESTIMMTE Sektoren lesen?



## TheComputaNerd (3. März 2011)

Wenn ich jetzt den code so stehen habe:


```
...
mov ah, 2
mov al, 5
mov cx, 2
mov dh, 0
mov dl, 0
int 13h
...
```

dann ließt man 5 sektore hintereinander

wenn ich jetzt nur den 3 sektor lesen will, wie mache ichs dann?

also so gehts nicht:

```
...
mov ah, 2
mov al, 3
mov cx, 2
mov dh, 0
mov dl, 0
int 13h
...
```
denn da ließt es 3 sektoren hinter einnander. ich möchte selber aber nur einen sektor lesen, aber den dritten, die die Diskette zu bieten hat.


----------



## sheel (3. März 2011)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/INT_13H#INT_13h_AH.3D02h:_Read_Sectors_From_Drive

Jaja, Wikipedia hat nette Tabellen...


----------



## TheComputaNerd (4. März 2011)

http://de.wikibooks.org/wiki/Interrupts_80x86/_INT_13#Funktion_2h:_Sektoren_lesen

wikibooks hat auch nette tabellen.....


----------

